# Dent in Drywall



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Are you trying to say that there is a "Dick Dent" in his wall??????
> 
> An "Erection Error"?
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Are you trying to say that there is a "Dick Dent" in his wall??????
> 
> An "Erection Error"?
> 
> ...





ChainsawCharlie said:


> A cockpunch?
> 
> Maybe a "head" butt?





MALCO.New.York said:


> Foreskin Fook-Up!
> 
> Phallus phnangle!


:clap::clap:OMG you guys are fooked up! :laughing::laughing:

No wonder I love it here, surrounded by people just like me.:jester:


----------

